# Paralyzed Buck



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

I went to the pet store today and the owner let me take home this buck that was paralyzed in the back legs I felt bad for him, we do not know why he is paralyzed, he does not have any obvious injuries or malformations. He did have a piece of bedding pretty much glued to the end of his penis which I managed to get off with a wet Q-tip I have no idea how long that has been on there but he does seem to be more active since I removed it. He looks like a perfectly healthy mouse except that he drags both back feet when he walks but does pull his right foot up when sitting so I know the paralysis is not 100% any idea what may have caused it? is there anything I can try to maybe help him?


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

One of my elderly does has started to drag her hind legs too. The vet has checked her out and she doesn't have any problems with blood circulation etc. so I think it's just old age creeping up on her. Another member here (Zany_Toon ) may be able to give you some more advice as one of her mice had the same problem.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

My mouse Scramble was like that  He was fine and then one day I got up to find that his back legs had just given out and it didn't stop him exploring :lol: The vet said that it was likely some type of trauma and he didn't recover from it. I had to move him into a flat cage though and replace his favourite toys with tunnels, open boxes, and his wheel was changed to a flying saucer (he loved sitting in front of it and working it with his front paws  ) You may find that the use of back legs weakens as your mouse gets older - Scramble had some mobility when it first happened but his back legs got weaker and weaker as he got older until it was at the stage that he had no ability to move them. Just keep an eye on him to make sure that he doesn't develop any penile plugs which can happen and you will need to be careful removing them. You might also need to give your boy an ear rub as he won't be able to clean his ears or his back end properly, with Scramble I had to give him a wash every night when he started to struggle with bladder problems too. AS long as you keep an eye on him and allow for his disability your boy can live to be happy too  Scramble lived to the grand old age of 2 years and 1 month and lost use of his legs 11 months ago (so almost half his life he wasn't able to move his back legs) , he passed away on Tuesday night


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

well I am glad to know that he can potentally live a long time like this! right now I have him on paper towel to because his penis is out (had to unstick a piece of wood shaving off it) once he is recovered from that I will consider putting him back in regular bedding hopefully he will have a long healthy life with me instead of suffering at the pet store


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

BlackCat99 said:


> well I am glad to know that he can potentally live a long time like this! right now I have him on paper towel to because his penis is out (had to unstick a piece of wood shaving off it) once he is recovered from that I will consider putting him back in regular bedding hopefully he will have a long healthy life with me instead of suffering at the pet store


Could be a prolapse - I was told by the friendly people on here that a little vegetable oil on a q-tip will help lubricate the area. You ideally want to help him to pull it back in otherwise an infection can set in. And I'm sure he will have a much better chance at a long happy life with you instead of being left at the pet shop!


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

yeah I am pretty sure it is a prolapse I had decided if it wasn't back in the next time I checked on him I would put some olive oil on him poor guy


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Wouldn't it be cool if you could make him a set of wheels to harness to his back like they do for small dogs with a loss of mobility in their hind quarters?


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

haha my boyfriend and I were totally talking about that! thought it would be cool


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

Could it be from inbreeding? ): Poor mousey boy! I'd really think about putting him down if the dragging penis continues. You don't want him to suffer and it would so hurt to have something stuck to the inside of your vagina or in a penis pee hole.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

well he seemed to do well and for a good few days he put on a little weight and seemed happy but then dropped dead so poor guy  the prolapse did resolve itself before he died though... I wonder what killed him... maybe he was just too sick from poor care before I got him


----------

